# Breaking through the wall



## billy_cakes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not sure where else to write this, I dont really have anyone here i can talk to about this. So for now its just me, you and who ever else is reading this. So, Ive found myself at a point where im disgusted in what i look at in the mirror. I dont know how I've gotten to this point. 

Five years ago, i joined weight watchers and lost about 12 kilos and while I wasnt in the "healthy" weight range, I was happy with myself. Now, all this time later, ive but it all back on..plus another 15 kilos. In the time ive put on this weight ive done "mini" diets, shakes, low carb...more weight watchers. I just cant seem to stay with it for more than 5 kilos... I dont know why either. I dont know if its because deep down i dont want to, or if because im scared or if because I dont really think i deserve it.

Now im at this point where I am so sick of being the fat girl with the pretty face. But i dont know where to start. I dont know what to do. I just feel lost in a sea of fat. 

I'm vegetarian and i dont eat eggs or cows milk and i know my diet restrictions make dieting hard. I hate exercise. Its winter here in australia and the rain is so off putting.

Please help me, i dont know how even. Urgh im just so sick of this.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2009)

Exercise is pretty much key in shedding extra weight.


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 8, 2009)

I know... i really do know that. I think its just hard to get into the mood to do it.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 8, 2009)

Try finding exercises that are fun for you. Do you play any sports? I found pilates to be a lot of fun. Try recruiting your friends to exercise with you, exercising with friends is a heck of a lot more fun and everyone needs to exercise! Plus they can help to keep you on track.


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll be honest, i hate sports and i especially hate social sports... when in exercised before ive always enjoyed doing things like running or walking by myself... i think its because i just like to be alone with my thoughts :S

Pilates is something that im interested in though but i didnt think it would be very good for weight loss


----------



## Modmom (Jun 8, 2009)

I understand exactly how you feel.  Its not a good feeling.  I've been up and down with my weight all my life.  Even when I'm at a good weight, I struggle to be happy with it.  Not an hour goes by where I don't think about it.

Last year I lost 20 pounds and so far have kept it off, all because of finding Sparkpeople.com.  Have you seen this site before?  Its 100% FREE and absolutely amazing!!  You set your goals and log in your daily calories, fitness, water consumpting, fats, proteins and on and on and on.

Plus they have tons and tons of fitness videos you can watch on your computer.  I have often used the 15-20 vidoes for a quick and effective workout.

They also have a huge forum there and many teams you're welcome to become a part of.

I'm not associated with the site at all, I just wanted to mention it because it really worked for me.  Don't be overwhelmed with the site  LOL  There is alot of info.  Take your time looking around and getting comfortable with it.

I'm with you on the fitness thing.  Argh!  That's where I lack the most.  I've tried yoga and pilates classes, joining a gym..I never stick with it.  But I love to dance and having been taking classes for EVER!  I'm in an adult hip hop group right now and let me tell ya, its a HUGE workout.

I joined a Learn to Run class and I start that this week.  I'm absolutely terrified because I've never been able to run and I'm not sure if I'm going to like it.  But I felt I needed a push for more activity.

If you ever want to chat, shoot me a pm.  I truly understand your struggle.  I've seen highs and lows with my weight and I know all the emotions that go with it.

Take small steps to finding a happier you.  Any radical, instant,  major life changes will only end up causing you to feel discouraged.

Goodness, I wrote quite the book here didn't I??   hahahaha


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 8, 2009)

I hate most sports two but theres 4 things that work for me, dancing,yoga, pilates and walking. all are really good for you and none involve going to the gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Exercise is key. Even if you hate it, once you start seeing results you will begin to enjoy it much more. Start out slow, just take long relaxing walks. Drink a lot of water as well, it helps get everything moving properly in your system and flushes out any of the bad gunk that gets stuck up in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And exercise doesn't have to suck, there are tons of things you can do that count as exercises - take dance classes, kickboxing, yoga, any of these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are a good workout and more exciting then just running around the block.


----------

